# fragen zur zusammenstellung



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

hey!

da meine schwester bald auszieht hab ich die gelegenheit genutzt um ihr meinen alten pc zu geben und mir nen neuen zu kaufen  

also ich hatte mir was in der art vorgestellt:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR3-1333/OCZ/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/237599/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1333
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - Corsair CMPSU-750HX (reicht das nt auch noch wenn ich oc und ne neue graka kauf?)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner - Serial ATA - LG GH-22LS
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus Crosshair III Formula oder doch lieber ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - MSI 790FX-GD70 ?
als cpu wollt ich entweder ein amd phneom II x4 955 oder 965
als gehäuse: antec 902 oder cooler master cm 690 pure black window
als graka behalt ich (vorerst) meine ati 4850

das ganze sollte zum zocken und für rechenaufwendige anwendungen gut geeignet sein und nicht mehr kosten als die schon aufgelistete hardware (ist mir eig schon fast zu teuer  )
außerdem sollte es möglichst leise sein... 

ach ja als cpu kühler: noiseblocker twintec (teuer aber guter lüfter...)

also was haltet ihr von dem ganzen?

schon ma danke für die hilfe


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

Sieht Ok aus. 

CPU reicht auch der x4 955, was für eine Graka möchtest du dir später denn kaufen? 
600W sollten auch wenn du OCen willst und mit neuer Graka, vollkommen reichen.

Beim Mainboard würd ich zum asus greifen.

Beim Ram würd ich denn nehmen. http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1333

Janny


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2009)

Das Netzteil ist total übertrieben.
Da reicht eines mit 500 Watt locker aus.

Bei den Boards würde ich etwas einsparen.. Oder brauchst du unbedingt solche hyper über drüber Boards?


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

naja je nach dem wies dann finanziell aussieht vllt ne 5870 oder so...  und wenn ich dann noch oc... welches nt würdet ihr vorschlagen? corsair mit 650W?
was für ein board würdest du vorschlagen?

ach ja wie siehts mit nem betriebssystem aus? windows 7? und wenn ja 64bit? und welche version?

schon mal danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2009)

Welche Version von 7 du nimmst kommt drauf an was du alles brauchst. Für die meisten reicht Home Premium aus.
Netzteil würde ich Corsair HX 450W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-450HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.
Beim Boards kommts drauf an ob man extreme OC machen will etc.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

also extrem oc will ich nicht aber schon ein wenig... ich hab mal bei corsair die komponenten (mit vorsorglich besserer graka ) eingegeben und es hieß zwischen 450W und 650W...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja diese Rechner... 
Die sagen viel, aber so gut wie nie die Wahrheit.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

ok dann vertrau ich lieber dir  
wie siehts aus mit den gehäusen? sind die lüfter leise?
ach ja ich bin jetzt auch noch auf sowas gestoßen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER-BQT-E7-450W::13521.html ist das besser/schlechter, lauter/leiser wie das corsair?


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dann noch 15€ drauf zahlst bekommste das Bequiet Darkpower 550W, mit Kabelmanagement. 

Ich find das persöhlich somit das Beste, 550W sind nicht zuviel, nicht zu wenig, das NT sieht schlicht aus, passt in jedes System, und du hast was im Rechner wodrauf du dich verlassen kannst. 

lG janny


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ok dann vertrau ich lieber dir


 
Du willst ihm echt vertrauen? 



Uter schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit den gehäusen? sind die lüfter leise?
> ach ja ich bin jetzt auch noch auf sowas gestoßen: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W ist das besser/schlechter, lauter/leiser wie das corsair?


 
Nimm das Corsair HX 520.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst ihm echt vertrauen?



Vielleicht solltest du mal deine sinnlosen Kommentare etwas reduzieren... 
Oder lässt sich das dann nicht mit deinem Zwang jeden Tag 300 Posts ins Forum zu spammen vereinbaren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal deine sinnlosen Kommentare etwas reduzieren...
> Oder lässt sich das dann nicht mit deinem Zwang jeden Tag 300 Posts ins Forum zu spammen vereinbaren?


 
Meine Kommentare sind nicht sinnlos, deine sind hin und wieder aber nicht angebracht.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

hm kabelmanagment wär schon was feines 
viele meinungen... aber welches ist jetzt das beste... also es sollte auf jeden fall leise sein und effizient...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> deine sind hin und wieder aber nicht angebracht.



Ja das kannst du dir selbst auch mal sagen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja das kannst du dir selbst auch mal sagen...


 
Nö, brauche ich nicht und wieviele Post ich wann mache ist meine Sache.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Ihr beide seid gerade OT...

Leise und effizient - meiner Meinung nach das Dark Power 550W - allerdings gab es hier mitunter bei einigen Usern Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit des NT (was ich nicht nachvollziehen und/oder bestätigen kann - aber ist vielleicht eine Charge Montagsprodukte gewesen).
Das Corsair ist zwar einen Ticken älter, aber allemal sein Geld wert - leise ist es auch, effizient sowieso.
Ganz gute Effizienzwerte haben auch die "Einsteigernetzteile" von BQ - die Pure Power Serie ist durchweg 80%+ zertifiert (das kleinste; 350Watt sogar 80%+ Bronze). Leise und günstig sind die Dinger auch noch - bzgl. der Leistung schaust du dir am Besten die Review mal durch.
Kabelmanagement hat das Nt im Übrigen net.

mfG


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

@ UnnerveD: die sind auch ne überlegung wert... vor allem schön günstig 
also wenn ich jetzt alle richtig verstanden hab soll ich mir eins mit 450 bis 550W von bequiet oder corsair kaufen... oder gibts noch andere günstige und gute marken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Arctic Fusion ist ebenfalls gut und güsntig, hat aber recht kurze Kabel. Kann also eng werden, wenn man es unten einbauen muss.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

sowohl im antec als auch im cooler master sitzt das nt unten... außerdem ich weiß nicht ob der kleine lüfter sooo leise ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Unter Last ist er schon lauter als andere, aber Last hast du ja eher selten.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Also in meinem HAF932 hab ich das Dark Power P7 verbaut - da reichen die Kabelstränge locker, obwohl ich das NT unten eingebaut habe - einzig der EPS8 Stecker reicht gerade so.

Die Kabel am Pure Power sind 46/47cm lang (EPS8 / ATX 20+4) - da kannst du dir ja in etwa ausrechnen, ob es reicht oder nicht (kannst ja mal in der Tabelle zur Review schauen, da ist das alles schön aufgelistet)

mfG

Edit: das Dark Power (550W) ist nach meinem Hörempfinden unhörbar - das Pure Power (350W) seeeehr leise - bei der größeren Variante (530W) glaube ich aber nicht daran, dass sie großartig lauter ist.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

ok also zur not gibts ja verlängerungen... 
wie siehts mit der lautstärke mit sowas Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-580W aus? der lüfter soll ja einer der besten sein... und wie leise sind die corsairs? leiser als bequiet?


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Also der verbaute SilentWing Lüfter ist einer jener Lüfter, von denen ich 3 an meinem Radiator angebracht habe - alle komplett unhörbar - kein Klackern, Ächzen, keine Lagergeräusche...
Ob es dir natürlich wert ist 115€ für ein Netzteil auszugeben, wobei günstigere Alternativen, kaum lauter sind - musst du entscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Zu teuer und 580 Watt braucht man nicht.


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

Also das Bequiet ist schon sehr leise. Zum Corsair kann ich nichts sagen, aber warum jetzt das Straightpower 580W ? 
-> Darkpower 550W 89,00€. 

Probleme kanns mit jedem NT geben, darüber würd ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

ok also welches nt soll ich jetzt kaufen?^^ darkpower 550W? wo gibts des für 89€? habs bis jetzt nur für so um die 100€ gefunden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Corsair HX 520.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Dark Power P7

Generell ein sehr günstiger und unkomplizierter Händler - beziehe da fast alle meine Teile her - gerade bei größeren Bestelllungen (Preise vergleichen lohnt sich hier...)


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Corsair HX 520.



warum hälst so fest an dem ? was gegen Bequiet ? 

Also sind beides Top-Marken. Ich würd mir das Bequiet kaufen.

Hardware be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072) - hoh.de


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

so hab ma nach den preisen geguckt... also des bequiet ist minimal teurer aber es hat ja auch 30W mehr... also ich denk es wird das dark power pro werden...

wie siehts jetzt mit ram aus? Janny du hattest http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1333 den vorgeschlagen... warum keinen günstigeren?


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Janny

Haha - mein Angebot ist günstiger 

Was das BQ angeht - ich glaube gehört/ gelesen zu haben, dass es minimal leiser ist, als das Corsair. (mein Kumpel hat nen Corsair 520 - ich das Bequiet 550, ich könnte zwischen beiden keine Unterschied heraushören - Probleme hatten wir beide bisher net - ich seit nem halben Jahr, er seit gut nem Monat)

mfG


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab schon gesehen  

Billiger gehts natürlich auch, dann würd ich denn hier vorschlagen  :

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

oder denn : 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

da hab ich echt gleich denn teuersten rausgesucht ^^ Sry


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind - willst du wirklich alles bei Alternate bestellen?
Könnte mir vorstellen (ich hab nichts gegen Alternate, aber bei mehreren Sachen kommt man oftmals woanders günstiger weg)
Ich such dir gleich mal noch was raus, mit den von dir asugewählten Komponenten.

bis gleich...


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

z.b. Hardwareversand und Mindfactory.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

ok danke... ne ich hatte nur gedacht ich guck ma bei einem damit ich net ständig die seiten wechseln muss und wenn ich die auswahl getroffen hab guck ich wos am günstigsten ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> warum hälst so fest an dem ? was gegen Bequiet ?
> 
> Also sind beides Top-Marken. Ich würd mir das Bequiet kaufen.
> 
> Hardware be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072) - hoh.de


 
Weil die Komponenten bei Corsair höherwertiger sind als bei BeQuiet.
Außerdem hab ich ja ein Dark Power Pro.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

ASUS Crosshair III Formula NF79 AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

500GB Seagate ST3500418AS 7200 16MB 7200 U/min SATA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Netzteil ATX be quiet! DarkPower 550W ATX 2.2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Midi ATX Cooler Master 690 PURE schwarz Window Edition - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

LG GH22NS50 SATA schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de (tuts auch)

Also so betrachtet kommst du am Günstigsten weg, wenn du Mainboard, CPU, Netzteil, Gehäuse und Laufwerk bei mindfactory kaufst (bei Vorkasse keine Versandkosten, bei Bestellung ab 24Uhr) - rund 40€ weniger als bei Alternate.

Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher greifste auf Alternate oder Hardwareversand zurück (und sparst verglichen mit mindfactory 20€ - abzgl. der Versandkosten bleiben da noch 13€ Ersparnis)

mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Warum zum Teufel das CIIIF?
Vieeeel zu teuer.
Als Netzteil ist das OK. KLICK


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

danke UnnerveD sieht schon gut aus aber was ist mim cpu-kühler? und denkt ihr ich soll das cooler master nehmen oder ist der aufpreis zum antec gerechtfertigt? joar stimmt das CIIIF is net ganz billig  aber ich hatte gedacht es ist gut und man spart sich die soundkarte... (auch wenn die beim CIIIF nicht ganz sooo gut ist wie ne normale)


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Als Cpu Kühler machste mit Scythe Mugen 2 / EKL Groß Glockner nix falsch - ich selbst könnte dir aber auch einen Xigmatek S1283 anbieten (siehe VThread)  mfg


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

also wie schon am anfang geschrieben denk ich der neue twintec von noiseblocker ist bestimmt net schlecht... aber ich wart erst mal ein paar tests ab... so lang wirds wohl der boxed tun...

ps: bin jetzt seit dem beitrag komplett-pc-käufer


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ps: bin jetzt seit dem beitrag komplett-pc-käufer



lol  

Wenn das zeug dann da ist schnell ein Tagebuch aufmachen, damit sich das schnell ändert


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Dazu hab ich das gefunden - wenn es stimmt, fährste mit nem Scythe Mugen 2 immer noch besser (vor allem preislich)

mfG


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

hm... da steht im fazit er liegt gleich auf mit dem ifx-14 aber ist des nicht der der mit dem megahalms konkurriert oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2009)

Jops  (was bei dem Preis und der Ankündigung aber wünschenswert gewesen wäre)


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2009)

als gehäuse nehm ich wahrscheinlich das antec 902... dementsprechend wärs ganz sinnvoll wenn der cpu-kühler nach oben blasen würde. bei welchen (guten) kühlern wär das der fall (außer beim noiseblocker )?

so hab jetzt mal gesucht was es so gibt an kühlern und bin auf folgende gestoßen: 
die tower-kühler von noctua (gute leistung, gute lüfter, sehen aber net sooo aus (aber man soll ja nicht nur nach äußerlichkeiten gehen  ))
mega shadow/megahalmes (gute leistung aber zu teuer (vor allem kostet amd extra))
scythe ninja 2
baram (soll auch ganz gute leistung bringen)
twintec (immerhin nicht so teuer wie der mega shadow^^)
zalman cnps10x quiet

wenn ich mich nicht irre müssten die alle nach oben blasend montierbar sein... welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

ps: welches mainboard soll ich jetzt nehmen? cIIIf? msi 790fx-gd70? oder ein ganz anderes/billigeres?


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



Uter schrieb:


> ...welches mainboard soll ich jetzt nehmen? cIIIf? msi 790fx-gd70? oder ein ganz anderes/billigeres?


das kommt ganz auf deine Ansprüche an, wenn du Crossfire nutzen willst und/oder stark übertaktest, sind beide Boards eine gute Wahl.

Ansonsten würde ich das Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P oder eines mit Onboardgrafik (schadet nie) von Asus oder ebenfalls Gigabyte kaufen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ps: welches mainboard soll ich jetzt nehmen? cIIIf? msi 790fx-gd70? oder ein ganz anderes/billigeres?


 
Keins davon, nimm ein günstigeres, die reichen völlig. Mit denen kann man auch gut OCen und sie bieten genügend Leistung für alles.


----------



## Uter (23. Oktober 2009)

so stark will ich nicht übertakten aber crossfire kann nicht schaden... wie siehts mit sowas aus? ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H ist crossfirex=crossfire?


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



Uter schrieb:


> so stark will ich nicht übertakten aber crossfire kann nicht schaden... wie siehts mit sowas aus? ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H ist crossfirex=crossfire?


wenn Crossfire ein Thema ist, dann würde ich unbedingt ein Board mit dem 790FX-Chipsatz nehmen welcher 2x 16 Bahnen zur Verfügung stellt.
Denk aber auch daran das eine zweite Grafikkarte und ein stärkeres Netzteil die Kosten nach oben treiben, Stromverbrauch auch Mikroruckler will ich nur am Rande erwähnen...!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (23. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß... im moment ist es eig auch noch kein thema aber ich hatte eben gedacht dass ich lieber ein wenig mehr fürs mb und nt ausgeb und dann später aufrüsten kann...


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ich weiß... im moment ist es eig auch noch kein thema aber ich hatte eben gedacht dass ich lieber ein wenig mehr fürs mb und nt ausgeb und dann später aufrüsten kann...


CF/SLI würde ich nicht als Aufrüstoption in Betracht ziehen, entweder man nutzt es mit zwei aktuellen Grafikkarten, oder gar nicht. 

Wenn die Leistung der Grafikkarte nicht mehr ausreicht, macht es viel mehr Sinn sich eine neue zu kaufen als eine zweite alte, sofern man die dann noch bekommt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (23. Oktober 2009)

ja hatte eig auch gemeint dass ich mir vllt später mal 2 neue kauf (ich weiß es war nicht gut formuliert)... ist aber noch nichts beschlossen es kommt drauf an wie ich in ein paar monaten finanziell steh


----------



## UnnerveD (23. Oktober 2009)

Beim derzeitigen Stande der Grafikkartenentwicklung halte ich es nicht für nötig noch SLI / Crossfire zu nutzen - die Grafikkartenleistung wird sich binnen 3-4 Jahren wohl in etwa verzehnfachen  (meine Schätzung)- ergo hast du ca. alle 9 Monate eine Grafikkarte, die exakt so schnell ist, wie dein MultiGPU Setup - welches in der Anschaffung aber immer teurer sein wird, als die einzelne Karte...
Meiner Meinung nach unnötog Geld für die Katz (hier rede ich noch nicht von zusätzlichen Stromkosten/ Mainboards / Netzteile - die dementsprechend performant sein müssen).
Ein weitere Nachteil ist, dass viele GPUs irgendwann durch die CPU limitiert werden - derzeit der Fall bei einem 5850 CF Gespann und einem 4GHz QX9770 - somit müsstest du (um die theoretisch maximale Leistung deiner Karten auszuschöpfen) genauso regelmäßig die CPU wechseln, wie dein Grafikkartengespann - ein Fass ohne Boden, ein Kreis ohne Ende...
-> schade um's Geld.

mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ja hatte eig auch gemeint dass ich mir vllt später mal 2 neue kauf (ich weiß es war nicht gut formuliert)... ist aber noch nichts beschlossen es kommt drauf an wie ich in ein paar monaten finanziell steh


 
Du wirst dir aber später keine zweite dazu kaufen, du wirst dir eine ganz neue kaufen und die alte entsorgen.
Ist einfach logischer.


----------



## Iron (23. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst dir aber später keine zweite dazu kaufen, du wirst dir eine ganz neue kaufen und die alte entsorgen.
> Ist einfach logischer.


Er sagt doch nicht, dass er zu der alten eine dazu packen will, sondern: alte Karte rausnehmen, 2 komplett neue rein. Also zwei neuere bzw. neueste Karten.

Allerdings dazu: Die Leistung der stärksten Single GPU Karte genügt immer. SLI und CF sind für den Normalgebrauch überflüssig, teuer, ineffizient und mit zu vielen Problemen behaftet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Iron schrieb:


> Er sagt doch nicht, dass er zu der alten eine dazu packen will, sondern: alte Karte rausnehmen, 2 komplett neue rein. Also zwei neuere bzw. neueste Karten.


 
Womit das aber immer noch ein CF/SLI System wäre und diese Nachteile sind nun mal wohlbekannt.


----------



## Iron (23. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst dir aber später keine zweite dazu kaufen, du wirst dir eine ganz neue kaufen und die alte entsorgen.
> Ist einfach logischer.





Iron schrieb:


> Er sagt doch nicht, dass er zu der alten eine dazu packen will, sondern: alte Karte rausnehmen, 2 komplett neue rein. Also zwei neuere bzw. neueste Karten.
> 
> _*Allerdings dazu: Die Leistung der stärksten Single GPU Karte genügt immer. SLI und CF sind für den Normalgebrauch überflüssig, teuer, ineffizient und mit zu vielen Problemen behaftet.*_





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Womit das aber immer noch ein CF/SLI System wäre und diese Nachteile sind nun mal wohlbekannt.


Genau


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Iron schrieb:


> Genau


 
CF/SLI sind für Benchmarkbrecher und Extrem-zu-viel-Geld-haber interessant, für den Massenmarkt sind sie aber unwichtig. 
Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum so viele Boards immer mehr PCIe 16 Ports haben.


----------



## Iron (23. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> CF/SLI sind für Benchmarkbrecher und Extrem-zu-viel-Geld-haber interessant, für den Massenmarkt sind sie aber unwichtig.
> Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum so viele Boards immer mehr PCIe 16 Ports haben.


Habe ich anderes behauptet?^^ Oder sind wir endlich mal einer Meinung!?  Habe es im Post vorher auch von mir selbst zitiert und deutlich gemacht 
Ich sehe es genauso, ist einfach völliger Unsinn für den normalen Gebrauch. 

Zu den Boards: Viel schlimmer ist ja noch, dass dann beide nur mit jeweils 8 Lanes laufen wenn man die Karten drin habt. Jedenfalls bei (den meisten?) P55 Boards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Iron schrieb:


> Habe ich anderes behauptet?^^


 
Kann ich nicht lesen, dass du das mal gesagt hast.
Aber ich kann ja noch mal suchen.... 



Iron schrieb:


> Oder sind wir endlich mal einer Meinung!?


 
Das wäre ja unverantwortungslos. 
*schnell was überlegen müssen* 



Iron schrieb:


> Habe es im Post vorher auch von mir selbst zitiert und deutlich gemacht
> Ich sehe es genauso, ist einfach völliger Unsinn für den normalen Gebrauch.


 
Eben, schau mal die 5870 an, die kommt schon gut an eine GTX 295 ran und den Rest, der fehlt, braucht niemand.



Iron schrieb:


> Zu den Boards: Viel schlimmer ist ja noch, dass dann beide nur mit jeweils 8 Lanes laufen wenn man die Karten drin habt. Jedenfalls bei (den meisten?) P55 Boards.


 
Jo, egal ob P45/P55 oder 785G/795G.
Entweder kauft man fett ein und nutzt es oder man kauft günstiger und spart.
Der fetten Grafikkarte ist es egal, ob das Board, auf das es läuft, 50€ oder 350€ gekostet hat.


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

cf hat wirklich ein ziemlich schlechtes preis/leistungs verhältnis aber wenn man sich zb jetzt 2 mal die 5870 kaufen würde dann hätt man wirklich ziemlich lange zeit ein sehr gutes system... ich mein ich kanns mir wahrscheinlich eh in den nächsten jahren nicht leisten 2 mal die beste graka zu kaufen (bin ein armer schüler ) aber ich hab gedacht ich halt mir mal einfach alles offen... also jetzt mal direkt: was für ein mb soll ich nehmen? der vorschlag den ich auf der 5. seite gemacht hab?


----------



## Iron (24. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> CF/SLI sind für Benchmarkbrecher und Extrem-zu-viel-Geld-haber interessant, für den Massenmarkt sind sie aber unwichtig.
> Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum so viele Boards immer mehr PCIe 16 Ports haben.





Uter schrieb:


> cf hat wirklich ein ziemlich schlechtes preis/leistungs verhältnis aber wenn man sich zb jetzt 2 mal die 5870 kaufen würde dann hätt man wirklich ziemlich lange zeit ein sehr gutes system... ich mein ich kanns mir wahrscheinlich eh in den nächsten jahren nicht leisten 2 mal die beste graka zu kaufen (bin ein armer schüler ) aber ich hab gedacht ich halt mir mal einfach alles offen... also jetzt mal direkt: was für ein mb soll ich nehmen? der vorschlag den ich auf der 5. seite gemacht hab?



Multi-GPU Lösungen bringen einfach zu viel Probleme mit sich. So viel Spaß hat man an einem solchen System nicht. Ausserdem: Wenn eine 5870 einknickt, dann wird man durch CF nicht eine riesige Leistungssteigerung rausholen können. Es ist einfach totaler Unsinn. Man spart sich jetzt lieber das Geld für die zweite Karte und kauft sich davon das TOP-Single-GPU Modell am Markt, wenn die HD 5870 zu schwach wird. Die wird stärker oder gleichauf mit zwei 5870 im SLI-Verbund, OHNE PROBLEME sein.

Mainboard: Gigabyte UD3 oder UD4 oder MSI P55-GD65.


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

ok überzeugt kein cf  

ich hab die mb jetzt bei google eingegeben und die sockel sehen ziemlich nach intel aus^^ wurd was falsches gefunden? ach ja und wärs nicht besser wenn die spawas auch einen kühler hätten?


----------



## Iron (24. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ok überzeugt kein cf
> 
> ich hab die mb jetzt bei google eingegeben und die sockel sehen ziemlich nach intel aus^^ wurd was falsches gefunden? ach ja und wärs nicht besser wenn die spawas auch einen kühler hätten?


Oh oh... big fail  Sorry.
Ich dachte wir wären bei einem Intel System. Bei AMD lass dich lieber von wem anders beraten  Die Kühler für die Spannungswandler sind allerdings ausreichend auf den Boards und bräuchten keine stärkeren. Aber wie gesagt, sind Intel Boards


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

schade wieder nix^^ naja np...

niemand sonst ne idee? und was ist mit den kühlern (seite 5)?


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Oktober 2009)

Das UD3P auf Seite 5 ist 'nen gutes Board - ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht.
Was die Kühler angeht - wenn dir der Noiseblocker gefällt, kauf dir den - aber ein überragender Kühler ist er nicht, rangiert eher im Mittelfeld. Soweit ich weiß sollte der Xigmatek Dark Knight noch eine gute Alternative sein (auch schön schwarz), oder dann der Megahalems. Bei den günstigeren (aber guten) Lüfter kann ich dir nur nochmals einen Scythe Mugen 2 empfehlen 

mfG

(Alternativ das gesparte CF Geld in eine 350€ Wasserkühlung investieren  )


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

also reicht ein 770er chipsatz? wär ein board mit kühler für die spawas nicht sinnvoll?

von einer wakü träum ich ja auch aber es ist einfach zu teuer


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Oktober 2009)

Wer über ein 700€ CF Gespann nachdenkt, kann auch über 350€ Wakü nachdenken 

Wenn auf dem Board keine Kühler sind für die SpaWa, dann werden die auch nicht unbedingt benötigt (kein Hersteller riskiert größere Schäden an seinen Boards daran, indem sie die nicht ausreichend kühlen).Hinzu  kommt ja noch, dass in dem Gehäuse ein gewisser Airflow existiert, welcher die SpaWa's kühlt (und die restlichen Komponenten auch)

mfG


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

naja das cf gespann war eher ein bsp warum ich dachte es könnte nicht schaden ein entsprechendes board zu kaufen... und wie gesagt als schüler kann ich mir weder cf noch wakü leisten aber die schulzeit geht auch recht bald zu ende und dann kann ich mir vllt mehr leisten... oder ich werd zu einem noch ärmeren student  

naja es ist ja so dass ich ein wenig oc will und dann werden die spawas doch auch wärmer als normal oder?


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Oktober 2009)

Also - als Student ist man in der Regel nicht sooo arm (man muss sich eben Prioritäten setzen) 

An dieser Stelle, kann ich wieder nur von meinem Board sprechen - das hat 2 Reihen mit SpaWa'S (eigentlich sind's Mosfets - aber das ist hier erstmal egal) - eine Reihe mit Kühlung - die andere ohne. Ich kann meinen Quad ohne zusätzliche Kühlung mit rund 30-35% OC betreiben - ich glaube die SpaWa kratzt das wenig... Lediglich meine Northbridge war dann schon ein bisschen sehr heiß, aber mittlerweile ist sie unter Wasser gesetzt.

Um wieder zu deiner "Glaubensfrage" zurückzukehren: Das UD3P ist ein gutes Board und in sofern auch von Gigabyte wohl durchdacht - ein gutes "Mittelklassemainboard".
Alle anderen Varianten sehen durch die zusätzliche Kühlung zweifelsohne besser aus - eine wahren Mehrwert an Leistung wird man aber nicht merken - wie es sich beim Overclocking verhält weiß ich nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass die sich nicht viel nehmen (da gehören auch andere Aspekte neben der Kühlung dazu: Spannungsversorgung (Phasen), Verwendung von qualitativen Kondensatoren etc. - die sind bei Gigabyte aber weitestgehend gleich).
Kurzum - wenn du nicht gerade mit Wasser oder Dicesessions liebäugelst, wirst du (egal welches der Boards du nimmst) wohl eher an die Grenze des Prozessors stoßen, als an die des Mainboards...

mfG


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

spricht da jemand aus erfahrung mit dem studieren?^^

ok das board ist in der liste drin... wieder eingies gespart (der pc wird ja noch zum schnäppchen  )

ps: wann schläfst eigentlich?


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Oktober 2009)

Schlafen wird überbewertet  und ja - studieren ist fein, da darf man bis morgens aufbleiben, um Sachen zu modellieren... hat ein was gutes -> keine Zeit zum Fortgehen -> kein Geld ausgeben -> bleibt mehr für den Rechner


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

stimmt  was studierst du?

was für ein os soll ich nehmen? warum ist sowas ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - Vollversion - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium so viel teurer wie sowas ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - System Builder - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit ? und ist der aufpreis brechtigt und soll ich home premium kaufen oder was sind die vorteile der anderen versionen? und wieder die frage 32 bit oder 64 bit? laufen bei beiden auch ältere programme/spiele? ich bin verwirrt


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Oktober 2009)

Studiere Angewandte Informatik (Vertiefung Medieninformatik).

Als Betriebssystem ruhig zur Systembuilderversion von Win7 greifen - auf Handbuch und Telefonsupport kann man in der Regel verzichten. Die Home Premium Version reicht für den Ottonormalnutzer auf jeden Fall aus - der Aufpreis zur Ultimateversion lohnt nicht.
Solange du 4GB RAM nutzt, kannst du zur 32bit Variante greifen, solltest du 64bit Anwendungen nutzen (zB spezielle 64bit Programme die mehr Speicher adressieren können) und du 8GB Arbeitsspeicher besitzt, greifst du zur 64bit Variante.

Was die Kompatibilität mit älteren Spielen/ Programmen angeht, wirst du immer welche haben die nicht laufen und jene die laufen - da gibt es keine Rezepte für (Win 7 bietet aber einen XP-Fallbackmodus, der auch ältere Software unterstützen sollte)

mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> (Win 7 bietet aber einen XP-Fallbackmodus, der auch ältere Software unterstützen sollte)
> 
> mfG


 
Die aber nur in den teureren Versionen enthalten ist und keine 3D Leistung bietet, für Spiele als ungeeignet.


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok - dachte der wäre in der Home Premium auch schon dabei 

Nichtsdestotrotz emulieren 64bit Betriebssysteme auch eine 32bit Umgebung auf der (in der Regel) auch alle gängigen Programme (entsprechende Treiber für das Betriebssystem vorausgesetzt) laufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz emulieren 64bit Betriebssysteme auch eine 32bit Umgebung auf der (in der Regel) auch alle gängigen Programme (entsprechende Treiber für das Betriebssystem vorausgesetzt) laufen.


 
Öhm, genau.... 
Trotzdem gibts genügend Programme, die nicht laufen.
Bis 4GB RAM würde ich auch nur 32bit benutzen (mache ich gerade ). Und wozu man 8GB RAM braucht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

informatik wär nichts für mich  (bin grad am überlegen was ich nach der schule mach/studier)

dass die normalen versionen unnötig teuer sind hab ich mir gedacht... hat die 64bit version noch andere vorteile gegenüber der 32bit? ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass man lieber die 64bit version kaufen solle...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> informatik wär nichts für mich  (bin grad am überlegen was ich nach der schule mach/studier)
> 
> dass die normalen versionen unnötig teuer sind hab ich mir gedacht... hat die 64bit version noch andere vorteile gegenüber der 32bit? ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass man lieber die 64bit version kaufen solle...


 
Na ja, die 64bit hat halt den Vorteil, dass sie mehr als 4GB RAM adressieren kann, das wars dann aber auch schon.
Ich hab noch kein Programm gesehen, das unter 64bit schneller läuft als unter 32bit.
Das gilt auch für 64bit Versionen eines 32bit Programms, wie Winrar oder so.


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

also 64bit programme laufen problemlos bei 32bit aber nicht anders rum? ist mehr als 4gb ram sinnvoll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein 64bit Programm kann nicht unter 32bit laufen.
32bit Programme laufen aber unter 64bit.

Mehr als 4GB RAM braucht niemand.


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

also wenn alles bei 64bit läuft (aber nicht bei 32) und beides gleich viel kostet wär meine folgerung 64bit kaufen... oder mach ich jetzt ein denkfehler?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Nö, kannst du machen.
Normaler Weise sollten 32bit Programme unter 64bit laufen, ist halt nicht immer der Fall und einige Male bringt der Kompatibilitätsmodus auch nichts.

Nur darfst du eben nicht erwarten, dass unter 64bit alles schneller und besser läuft, weil du eben 4GB RAM hast statt 3,5GB. Das ist ein Irrtum.


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2009)

ich denk dann wirds die 64bit version... wie siehts jetzt mit den cpu-kühlern aus? (meine vorschläge sind auf seite 5)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde den Groß Clockner nehmen, oder den Broken. Mehr Kühler braucht man nicht.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

beim groß clockner hab ich gelesen dass es probleme mit dem einbau gibt... in welche richtung würde er bei am3 blasen? nach oben?

der bocken gefällt mir eig vom design nicht besonders (vor allem der lüfter) und mit nem lüftertausch wär er nicht mehr soooo billig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nach hinten.
Ich hab einen auf einemm AM3 Brett, ich weiß das.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

nach oben wär mir eig lieber  
wie war der einbau?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Nimm den Nordwand, den kannste so oder so einbauen.
Der Einbau ist problemlos, dauert keine 2 Minuten.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

die nordwand gefällt mir gut und soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein... sicher dass man sie beliebig drehen kann? weil ich seh jetzt nur löcher die links und rechts sind (wenn man so schaut wie die luft fließt) und aufm mb sind sie ja unten und oben (wenn es eingebaut ist) also müsste er nach hinten blasen oder irre ich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Nordwand wird verschraubt und man kann ihn so einbauen, dass er nach oben oder nach hinten bläst.
Schau dir mal die diversen Reviews an.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

bin ich grad dabei aber es wird immer nur für intel gezeigt  (zumindest bei denen die ich jetzt gelesen hab)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ist echt eine Sauerei.
Schau mal bei google, da wirst du schon was finden.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

schade geht nicht nach oben... für am2/3 muss man noch so 2 dinger dran schrauben (sieht man hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...penfoehn-nordwand-im-pcghx-check-img_4555.jpg ) und leider sind die löcher an denen man das fest schraubt nur an 2 seiten und dann bläst er nach hinten wenn man das macht  

naja bin ma schlafen bis morgen/später^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, meine blasen immer nach hinten, weil ich es besser finde. Sieht außerdem auch beser aus, als wenn der Lüfter von unten nach oben bläst.


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab neulich einen Scythe Ninja Mini auf Am2+ Brett verbaut und der wurde mit einer speziellen Platte mit dem Mainboard befestigt, so dass ich ihn beliebig ausrichten konnte und damit logischerweise auch den Lüfter, der da dran muss - Evtl. gibt es solch ein System auch beim normalen Ninja...


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

du meinst sowas oder? Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCCSA-82 CPU Kühler Stabilizer K8/AM2

der ninja ist ja quadratisch also gibt es bei dem das problem nicht...

ich glaub in irgend nem review gelesen zu haben dass die nordwand senkrecht besser sein... außerdem wollt ich nach oben blasend da ich vorhab die 2 frontlüfter gegen bessere zu ersetzen und mir eventuell den hinten sparen (der oben ist ja eh viel leistungsfähiger)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde immer einen Hecklüfter einbauen, ob man im Deckel welche hat ist egal, aber vorne und hinten sollte sein.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

also ich denk es ist ziemlich egal ob die warme luft nach oben oder hinten raus geht... aber mal schaun vllt sind die standartlüfter ja gar nicht so laut (haben immerhin ne eingebaute steuerung) dann kann ich den hinteren ja mit drin lassen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Airflow ist halt mit Hecklüfter besser und die Spannungswandler sollten ja auch etwas Luft bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Welches Gehäuse denn?


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher... in der engeren auswahl hab ich: 
cooler master rc-690k pure black window edition 
antec 902 (zu dem tendiere ich bisher am meisten)
cm storm sniper window edition (ist zwar teuer aber ich hab ja jetzt dan eurer hilfe einiges gespart)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Alle drei haben gute Lüfter verbaut, die sollten kein Problem darstellen.
Ich habe meinen Kühler nach hinten blasend eingebaut und finde das am besten.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2009)

ich persönlcih würde nr 2 nehmen ... ^^


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

ich find auch dass das antec soweit am besten aussieht nur die komischen gitter oben drauf (nicht das mesh sondern die komischen plastik-träger) sieht nicht so gut aus... 

ich glaub es wird die nordwand werden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich finde das Antec nicht schön.
Wirkt zu kantig und unförmig.
Geschwungene Linien und dezente Details sind was anderes.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2009)

is halt geschmackssache^^


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

richtig... naja ich glaub dann wär alles besprochen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Mach noch mal eine letzte Zusammenstellung, was wird es denn nun?


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB
Netzteil ATX be quiet! DarkPower 550W ATX 2.2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
LG GH22NS50 SATA schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - System Builder - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand

gehäuse überleg ich mir noch... wo ich bestell weiß ich auch noch nicht... muss erst noch preise vergleichen... vielleicht gibts auch noch kleinere änderungen zb beim laufwerk aber ich denk im großen und ganzen wirds das werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Sieht aber OK aus.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

ich denk mit dem bestellen wirds noch ein paar tage dauern also falls noch jemand verbesserungsvorschläge hat kann er sie gern bringen  

schon mal vielen dank an alle die geholfen haben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Als Shop kann ich dir HOH empfehlen, die sollten alles haben und sind güsntig.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2009)

ich wäre bei mindfactory weil da im mn shopping die versandkosten entfallen und die auch so denke ich die günstigsten sin .... ^^


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Oktober 2009)

Jo Zusammenstellung ist ordentlich - bei den Shops würde ich ein bisschen hin und herschieben, um wirklich das letzte bisschen an Geld zu sparen 

Die Seagateplatte gibt es bei MF knapp 3 € günstiger (meine erste Wahl bei 500GB-Platten ist aber immer noch die Samsung F3).
Die Nordwand gibt es auch bei Alternate für 49,99€ zu kaufen - hier lohnt es nicht den Kühler bei Caseking zu kaufen (Es sei denn du kaufst das Gehäuse auch da).
Bei dem Mainboard haste schon erkannt, dass es bei Alternate günstiger ist , das passt also auch. Hab gerade noch einen Preisvergleich mit HoH gemacht, bis auf den Speicher und den CPU Kühler, sind die Sachen dort alle teurer als bei Alternate und Mindfactory.
Ich kann dir dennoch die Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen (sehen auch optisch besser aus) - da kannste den CPU Kühler gleich noch mit bestellen 
Aber das ist alles deine Entscheidung 

mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Die sind aber höher und Optik ist nun echt egal.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2009)

das problem ist wenn man bei verschiedenen shops holt fallen immer weider versandkosten von MIND. 6 euro an 

und selbst wenn mf 3 eur teurer ist, gibt man dann dafür bei ka hoh, alternate undundund halt 6 eur versandkosten aus ...

also ich denke echt das mf unterm strich am besten ist was die preise angeht, aber ist natürl immernoch ansichtssache von jedem persönlcih


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

bei mf gibts den ram nicht (oder ich find ihn nicht) 

aussehen ist beim ram wirklich nicht so wichtig aber der vorgeschlagenen ram ist billiger... ist es sinnvoll sowas zu kaufen http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitss...s-PC3-10667-DDR3-1333-CL7-RH_i3584_102645.htm ? (hat bessere timings)

wie siehts eig aus mit der nordwand passt die auf das board? und wenn ja kann ich auch hohen ram nehmen?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dir bei Geizhals alle Teile auf die Wunschliste packst kannst du dir nachher den Shop(s) bei dem du alles bekommst finden lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> wie siehts eig aus mit der nordwand passt die auf das board? und wenn ja kann ich auch hohen ram nehmen?


 
Die RAM sind schon gut, keine Frage, aber die hohne Kühler sind halt sinnfrei.
Von GeIL gibts RAM mit den gleichen Timings und normalen Kühlern für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

danke für die idee mit geizhals 

an dem geil ram scheiterts allerdings (nicht den ripjaws sonderen dem anderen)... wegen dem bräucht ich 3 bestellungen  

ach ja ich glaub ich kauf jetzt doch das be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nt... kostet nicht mal ein euro mehr, hat einen besseren lüfter, 30W mehr und 80+boze


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber 580 Watt brauchst du nicht.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> danke für die idee mit geizhals
> 
> an dem geil ram scheiterts allerdings (nicht den ripjaws sonderen dem anderen)... wegen dem bräucht ich 3 bestellungen
> 
> ach ja ich glaub ich kauf jetzt doch das be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nt... kostet nicht mal ein euro mehr, hat einen besseren lüfter, 30W mehr und 80+boze



Dann nimm anderen RAM. Ich habe bisher mit Kingston Value nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann nimm anderen RAM. Ich habe bisher mit Kingston Value nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


 
Genau, hochgezüchtete "Superrams" halten eh nicht das, was die "Verpackung" verspricht.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, hochgezüchtete "Superrams" halten eh nicht das, was die "Verpackung" verspricht.



Ja und nein. Meine alten Corsair XMS liesen sich durchweg mit 1T betreiben. Meine aktuellen XMS2 habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

@ quantenslipstream

stimmt aber wenn sie nicht mal 1€ mehr kostet und eine höhere effizienz hat wird sich dass schnell rechnen


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> stimmt aber wenn sie nicht mal 1€ mehr kostet und eine höhere effizienz hat wird sich dass schnell rechnen



Die Effizienz ist die gleiche und der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied verschwindet schon fast in den Messungenauigkeiten.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

@ riedochs
ich mein das nt 

köntet ihr bitte direkt links geben was für ram ich nehmen soll? oder zumindest die bezeichnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Musst du wissen, ich würde es nicht kaufen.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> @ riedochs
> ich mein das nt
> 
> köntet ihr bitte direkt links geben was für ram ich nehmen soll? oder zumindest die bezeichnung



RAM: Kingston Value

Beim NT ist es eigentlich egal, ich tendiere eher zu kleinen NTs


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

du meinst also sowas Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> du meinst also sowas Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ?



Jep


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Genau, sowas reicht völlig.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

ist aber teurer wie die ripjawas... G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Die 5 Euro sind jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Dann nimm ein günstigeres Netzteil.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

ne 5€ wären nicht das problem nur geizhalt hat mir gesagt dass ich die komponenten am billigsten bekomm wenn ich bei mindfacory und bestseller computer bestellen soll und bei mf kosten die von kingston 90€!!!


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok, das ist was anderes. Dann schau mal den Händlern nach Alternativen.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2009)

gut hab mir die neue zusammenstellung berechnen lassen und es passt jetzt auch vom preis 

passt die nordwand jetzt eig auf das board?


----------



## Uter (26. Oktober 2009)

hat niemand das board und den kühler oder weiß zumindest ob es passt? 

ach ja als case nehm ich das cm storm sniper mit window  

oh 2 posts hintereinander sry


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Jo, der Nordwand passt.


----------



## Uter (26. Oktober 2009)

gut dann bestell ich am mittwoch... 

also noch mal danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Uter (27. Oktober 2009)

sorry dass ich jetzt wo ihr mir eine schöne zusammenstellung gemacht habt was änder aber ich hab jetzt doch etwas mehr geld zur verfügung also hat mir ein freund empfohlen ein core i5 zu kaufen... was meint ihr? also ich hatte gedacht dass ich dann ein core i5 und das mb nehm Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
passt die nordwand auf den 1156 sockel? laut geizhals ja, laut caseking nein, bei alpenföhn steht nix^^ zumindest hab ichs nicht gelesen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Nordwand passt auf 1156.
Wieso aber mehr Geld ausgeben, wenns nicht nötig tut.
Nimm doch eher eine stärkere Grafikkarte, das bringt mehr.


----------



## Uter (27. Oktober 2009)

hab gelesen dass der i5 sowohl schneller als auch sparsamer als der 955... 
als graka hab ich ja noch meine 4850...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Den Unterschied merkt man nicht.


----------



## Uter (28. Oktober 2009)

merkt man wirklich kein unterschied?^^ ich hab gehört er taktet sich selbst (ist besser für programme die nur einen oder 2 kerne nutzen) und ist stromsparender...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst den Turbo Modus?
Nö, das merkst du auch nicht.
Wenn man Geld sparen will oder lieber das Geld in eine stärkere GraKa investieren möchte, dann ist AMD die erste Wahl.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

der der mir den i5 empfohlen hat hat eben gemeint dass intel amd überlegen ist und ich deshalb lieber die 30 euro oder so mehr ausgeben soll...  außerdem hatte ich irgendwo gelesen dass der i5 so schnell sein soll wie der 965 was den preisunterschied nochmals verkleinert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du nicht pauschal sagen.
Bei intelarchitekturlastigen Sachen ist der Intel schon besser, aber bei Spielen gibts keine wirklichen Unterschiede.
Aber da die 1156 Boards im Augenblick alle einen keinen Bug haben, würde ich derzeit AMD kaufen.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

was genau meinst du mit "ein kleiner bug"? glaubst du dass wird sich bald ändern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

hier, einfach mal lesen. KLICK


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

das sieht ja wirklich unschön aus... da hab ich nicht so wirklich lust drauf dass mir gleich die cpu abbrennt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Wird sicher nicht, aber bevor das nicht komplett behoben ist, ist eine 1156 Platine nun mal nicht sicher.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Oktober 2009)

Immer dieses herumgehipe.. 
Bis jetzt hab ich noch kein einziges S1156 System in Rauch aufgehen sehen... egal ob mit oder ohne OC..
Außerdem betrifft das wohl auch nicht alle Foxconn Sockel, man braucht die CPU nach dem ersten Einbau ja nur noch mal raus nehmen und schauen ob die Einkerbungen gleichmäßig stark sind.

Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil vom i5 ist, dass er sparsamer ist als so ein Phenom II.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil vom i5 ist, dass er sparsamer ist als so ein Phenom II.


 
Sparsamer mit der Leistung?


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

wie viel sparsamer ist der i5? rechnet sich der mehrpreis? ist er von der leistung her wirklich besser wie der 955?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Nö, davon merkst du nichts.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Oktober 2009)

Je nachdem wie das Setup so ist, ist er rund 30%~ sparsamer, zumindest unter Last im Idle sinds um die 20%.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

30% sind doch schon einiges oder?^^

@ quantenslipstream: also du bist der meinung ich soll auf jeden fall einen 955 kaufen?

@ ghostadmin und den rest^^: seit ihr auch der meinung dass der i5 nicht so gut ist oder ist das letztendlich geschmackssache?


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

Nimm den 955.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Der 955 ist OK, wenn der mit Cool 'n' Quiet läuft, braucht das gesamte System nur noch 55 Watt.


----------



## Izthewiz09 (29. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal hallo an alle!
ich bin neu hier und wollte mal hören wie ihr so meine zusammenstellung findet is ca. nen halbes jahr alt
Gehäuse: NZXT Alpha black mit window
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
GPU: Nvidia 9600GT
CPU: Phenom X 3 720 BE
Festplatte: WD 640GB
Netzteil:750watt no name
Ram: OCZ Reaper 4GB DDR3
Laufwerk: LG dvd-brenner

bin soweit eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit hätte gerne nur ne andere GPU ne GTX 260 oder 275
desweiteren halt gerne noch das antec twelve hundred
sobald der geldbeutel wieder klingelt


----------



## Lordac (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



Uter schrieb:


> @ ghostadmin und den rest^^: seit ihr auch der meinung dass der i5 nicht so gut ist oder ist das letztendlich geschmackssache?


ich finde den i5 gut, er ist etwas teurer als der X4 955 BE, bietet dafür aber etwas mehr Leistung.

Aufgrund der Boardproblematik würde ich im Moment aber ein AM3-System kaufen, viel Leistungsunterschied ist da nicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Izthewiz09 schrieb:


> Erstmal hallo an alle!
> ich bin neu hier und wollte mal hören wie ihr so meine zusammenstellung findet is ca. nen halbes jahr alt
> Gehäuse: NZXT Alpha black mit window
> MOBO: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
> ...


 
Machst du bitte für dich einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## Izthewiz09 (29. Oktober 2009)

oh sry alles klar is erledigt thx


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

Izthewiz09 schrieb:


> Erstmal hallo an alle!
> ich bin neu hier und wollte mal hören wie ihr so meine zusammenstellung findet is ca. nen halbes jahr alt
> Gehäuse: NZXT Alpha black mit window
> MOBO: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
> ...



willkommen im forum! 
da muss ich quantenslipstream recht geben^^

rentiert sich ein 965? laut Bestenliste: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP Online haben die sogar einen besseren preis leistungs wert wie die 955...


----------



## Lordac (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



Uter schrieb:


> rentiert sich ein 965? laut Bestenliste: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP Online haben die sogar einen besseren preis leistungs wert wie die 955...


entscheide selbst, der X4 955 BE kostet knapp 132,- Euro, der X4 965 BE bietet 0,2 GHz mehr und kostet in der 140W-Version knapp 150,- Euro, und in der 125W-Version 165,- Euro.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich mir jetzt den 955 kauf und um 0,2 oc wie viel watt wird er dann brauchen? auch so ca. 140 oder deutlich mehr?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Oktober 2009)

Das hat mit dem Verbrauch nix zu tun, bzw. nur sehr wenig mit dem Verbrauch. Verlustleistung ist nicht gleich Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

oh stimmt ich hab tdp und verbrauch vermischt 
naja wisst ihr wie ich es mein?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja so deutlich mehr wirds nicht sein. 
Daran wirst du nicht pleite gehen. Auch wenn die die 200 MHz mehr eh nicht merkst^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Erst wenn du über 3,8GHz kommst, wirst du etwas merken.
Sowohl bei der Leistung als auch beim Verbrauch.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

ok die stromrechnungen zahlen ja eh noch meine eltern


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Stromrechnung, sondern auch um die Hitzeentwicklung und die Haltbarkeit der Komponenten.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2009)

...dafür sollte die nordwand ausreichend sorgen (denk ich mal  ) und gehäuselüfter gibts auch genug...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Jep, kein Problem.


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bin immernoch hin und her gerissen... ich hab nochmal den aus meiner stufe gefragt und er sagt ich soll auf jeden fall intel nehmen und er hat auch wirklich ziemlich viel ahnung von pcs aber die habt ihr ja auch und so ziemlich alle hier scheinen für amd zu sein... ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll  und eigentlich wollt ich das wochenende bestellen...


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

Nimm was dir mehr zusagt. 
AMD ist vielleicht etwas günstiger, Intel dafür etwas leistungsstärker und auch sparsamer aber auch etwas teurer. 
Wegen den Sockeln würde ich mir wie gesagt keine Sorgen beim 1156er machen... Das ist nur schnödes blabla aufgebauscht von AMD-Fanboys die sich darüber freuen das bei Intel auch mal was schief läuft. Und wie gesagt.. falls man das Pech haben sollte und einen Sockel erwischt der wirklich schlechten Kontakt hat, dann einfach zurück zum Händler mit dem Board und umtauschen lassen.


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

ok dann wirs wohl der i5 werden... also jetzt noch mal die aktuelle zusammenstellung:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Core i5-750, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80605I5750) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, SATA II (ST3500410AS/ST3500418AS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics GH22LS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-TwinTec (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Sniper mit Sichtfenster (SGC-6000-KWN1-GP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
passt das jetzt alles zusammen? sonst brauch ich nichts oder?^^


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja also ich weiß nicht, mit den neuen Gigabytes kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden. ich würde eher zu einem ASUS P7P55D oder ASUS P7P55D Pro greifen.
Das NT würde ich ne ganze Ecke kleiner nehmen: be quiet Straight Power 450W ATX 2.3 (E7-450W/BN114) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und beim RAM dann noch einen der wesentlich bessere Timings und nen besseren Takt hat: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ist aber jetzt nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

die boards sind mir eig fast zu teuer... was stört dich an gigabyte?
das mit dem netzteil wurde schon vor ein paar seiten geklärt (will ja auch ein wenig oc und später beim aufrüsten von der graka oder ähnlichem nicht gleich ein neues kaufen)... 
würde der ram und der kühler zusammen passen?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja, der RAM passt unter meinem NH U12P auf dem P7P55D Pro. Der dürfte ja nicht viel kleiner sein als dein ausgewählter. 
Das P7P55D ist auch nichts teurer wie das Gigabyte.  Und am Gigabyte stört mich die Farbe...  und auch das ich recht viele Probs mit den neuen Boards schon hatte.
Ein gutes 450 Watt NT reicht auch für OC aus und auch für ne neuere GraKa, viel mehr werden die denke ich nicht verbrauchen. Der Trend geht nicht in Stromhungriges-Heiz-Monster.


----------



## Lordac (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wegen den Sockeln würde ich mir wie gesagt keine Sorgen beim 1156er machen... Das ist nur schnödes blabla aufgebauscht von AMD-Fanboys die sich darüber freuen das bei Intel auch mal was schief läuft.


trotz AMD-Logo im Bild bin ich kein AMD-Fanboy, möchte aber doch etwas dazu sagen.
Egal wie viel an der "Boardproblematik" dran ist, der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den vergleichbaren CPUs i5-750 und X4 955 BE ist nicht wahnsinnig groß, vor allem wenn man den Preisunterschied mit berücksichtigt. 
Warum ein Risiko eingehen wenn es von der Leistung her eine Alternative gibt?

Nun zu der vorläufigen Zusammenstellung:



> Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


Sollte gut sein, auch wenn das UD3 reichen müsste.



> Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333)


Hier würde ich schauen ob es in dem Shop bei dem du kaufen müsst ähnlich teuren RAM mit CL7 gibt, z.B. von G.Skill oder Geil, ansonsten passt der Kingston-RAM aber auch.



> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB


Die Samsung F3 ist etwas besser.



> Noiseblocker NB-TwinTec (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)


Den finde ich zu teuer, die Nordwand wäre mein Favorit wenn OC ein Thema ist.



> be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122)


Von der neuen Serie habe ich noch keine Tests gelesen, deshalb würde (vor allem in dem Preisbereich) zum Cougar CM 550 greifen wenn du viel übertakten möchtest, ansonsten reicht auch das Corsair HX 450W.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

@ ghostadmin
oh dann hab ich bei dem falschen geguckt... kannst du mir bitte den link von geizhals geben sonst guck ich wieder falsch (bin grad ein wenig müde und verpeilt^^)
naja blau stört mich ganz und gar nicht (sind die lüfter vom gehäuse ja auch) 
naja die modernen grakas ziehen schon einiges... wär ziemlich ärgerlich wenns doch nicht reichen würde wenn ich dann mal die graka wechsel... und es kostet ja auch nicht die welt...

@ lordac
das ud3 hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber wenn es schon eventuell probleme mit den spawas gibt hab ich gedacht dass ich die 5€ mehr auch noch investier... 
die hdd ist vllt auch eine alternative, muss ich nochmal angucken
die nordwand ist auch in meiner auswahl... aber der twintec ist nicht viel teurer und leiser... naja mal gucken einer von beiden wirds werden
das cougar ist bei mindfactory ziemlich teuer... außerdem soll das be quiet leiser sein


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

ASUS P7P55D, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB960-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland findest du da^^
Schwarz ist zeitlos und schöner als schickimicki blau.  
Naja einiges... So viel ists auch wieder nicht. Und wenn mein Seasonic S12II mit einer Leistung von 380 Watt meinen i7 860 oced auf 3,5 GHz und die GTX285 AMP! versorgen kann, dann kann das jedes gute 400er erst recht. Man muss ja auch bedenken das das S12II schon gut 3 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

danke... gut ist in die wunschliste aufgenommen (der eine euro machts jetzt auch nicht)


----------



## Lordac (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



> das ud3 hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber wenn es schon eventuell probleme mit den spawas gibt hab ich gedacht dass ich die 5€ mehr auch noch investier...


bei mir sind das knapp 16,- Euro: UD3 --> UD3R.



> die hdd ist vllt auch eine alternative, muss ich nochmal angucken


Laut aktueller PCGH ist die Samsung besser.



> die nordwand ist auch in meiner auswahl... aber der twintec ist nicht viel teurer und leiser... naja mal gucken einer von beiden wirds werden


Mehr geht immer, du musst halt wissen was du brauchst. Hier hat der Sockel 1156 noch den Nachteil das es nicht sooo viele CPU-Kühler und/oder Retention-Kits dafür gibt, bei AMD würdest den Groß Clockner für nicht einmal 30,- Euro bekommen und das ist ein Top-Kühler.



> das cougar ist bei mindfactory ziemlich teuer... außerdem soll das be quiet leiser sein


Vom Cougar weiß man das es ein Top-Netzteil ist, zum neuen be quiet habe ich wie geschrieben leider noch keinen Test gelesen.

Im allgemeinen würde ich dir auch raten bei zwei Shops zu kaufen, einer bietet selten alles günstig an bzw. ist bei manchen Komponenten die Auswahl nicht so groß. 
Ich würde schauen was du am billigsten bei MF bekommst und den Rest kaufst du bei HoH, Hardwareversand...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

oh ja da hab ich schon wieder was verwechselt

das mit den kühlern hab ich auch gemerkt aber wenn man die nordwand kauft und dann noch einen neuen lüfter (der standert soll nicht schlecht sein aber ich mags leise) dann kommt das vom preis her aufs selbe mit dem twintec hin (wenn nicht sogar billiger)

ja mit einem shop geht es leider nicht... ich denk es wird mf und hardwareversand

soll ich jetzt das ud3 oder das von msi nehmen?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

MSI? Welches MSI.


----------



## Lordac (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi,



Uter schrieb:


> das mit den kühlern hab ich auch gemerkt aber wenn man die nordwand kauft und dann noch einen neuen lüfter (der standert soll nicht schlecht sein aber ich mags leise) dann kommt das vom preis her aufs selbe mit dem twintec hin (wenn nicht sogar billiger


oder doch eine Menge Geld mit einem AM3-System sparen ?!



Uter schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt das ud3 oder das von msi nehmen?





ghostadmin schrieb:


> MSI? Welches MSI.


Falls du das MSI P55-GD65 in Betracht ziehst/meinst, das ist auch ein gutes Board, ja.

Für mich als absoluter "Normalanwender" würde das UD3 reichen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (30. Oktober 2009)

ich sag ja dass ich im moment verpeilt bin ich mein das asus... obwohl das msi sieht auch ganz gut aus^^  also welches der 3 soll ich nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Solange es kein Gigabyte ist, geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

ok also 2:1 gegen das gigabyte^^ wie siehts mit dem asus aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Asus ist immer eine Wahl.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

ok dann hab ich noch eine frage zum ram: vorgeschlagen wurden diese G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland aber der i5 unterstützt doch nur ddr3-1333 oder? soll ich dann die entsprechende 1333er variante von denen nehmen oder bei denen bleiben die ich in der liste drin hab? preislich ist der unterschied nicht so groß...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Die 1600er laufen schon, wenns nicht anders geht, eben als 1333er. Wenn die aber kauf teurer sind, kannst du die nehmen.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> ich sag ja dass ich im moment verpeilt bin ich mein das asus... obwohl das msi sieht auch ganz gut aus^^  also welches der 3 soll ich nehmen?



Das Gigabyte. Was Anus, äh Asus manchmal an Qualitaet abliefert ist unter aller sau


----------



## Lordac (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



Uter schrieb:


> ...also welches der 3 soll ich nehmen?


das Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3 hat einen Hauch besser abgeschnitten als das Asus P7P55D.

Wenn dir E-SATA und Firewire wichtig sind, dann würde ich zwischem dem MSI und Asus wählen, ansonsten spricht der Preis für das Gigabyte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

dann stehts jetzt 3:2 für das gigabyte... e-sata hab ich an der front des gehäuses und mehr als ein mal brauch ich es eigentlich nicht...


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Oktober 2009)

Nimm einfach das Board was dir mehr zusagt. Nehmen tun sie sich alle nicht viel.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

ok dann lass ich mal den geldbeutel sprechen und der sagt gigabyte^^

also jetzt sieht das ganze so aus: 

*1) Preis: 675,29*

1 x Noiseblocker NB-TwinTec (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)bei Bestseller-Computer55,--1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Sniper mit Sichtfenster (SGC-6000-KWN1-GP)bei Bestseller-Computer145,--1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)bei Bestseller-Computer69,881 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12  500GB, SATA II (ST3500410AS/ST3500418AS)bei Bestseller-Computer37,601 x LG Electronics GH22LS50, SATA, schwarz, bulkbei Mindfactory30,511 x be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122)bei Mindfactory85,381 x Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)bei Mindfactory95,211 x Intel Core i5-750, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80605I5750)bei Mindfactory156,71

kann ich das so bestellen und soll ich bei diesen shops kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin kein Fan des Netzteils, ansonsten ist es OK.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

gut dann kann ich ja heut abend bestellen 

so jetzt hat sich doch noch eine frage aufgetan: also mein alter pc bekommt ja meine schwester allerdings nehm ich ja meine graka raus (bzw. hab ich grad gemacht) und hab die alte von einem freund eingebaut... die funktioniert aber nicht richtig (filme schauen ist so gut wie unmöglich) also braucht sie auch noch einen neue graka. zocken tut sie nicht also bracht sie auch keine teure... was würdet ihr empfehlen? sie soll vor allem billig sein (max. so 40€)


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sie eh nicht spielt, dann kauf eine 9400 oder 9500GT.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

ok also sowas ASUS EN9400GT/DI/512MD2(LP), GeForce 9400 GT, 512MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CLNA-J0UAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder wie wärs mit der http://www.geizhals.at./deutschland/a370918.html ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde eine passive nehmen.
Die Lüfter bei den kleinen Karten taugen nichts. Sie werden innerhalb von gefühlten 10 Minuten deutlich lauter und nerven dann nur noch.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde eine passive nehmen.
> Die Lüfter bei den kleinen Karten taugen nichts. Sie werden innerhalb von gefühlten 10 Minuten deutlich lauter und nerven dann nur noch.



mir doch egal ist doch für meine schwester  ne scherz aber der pc ist auch so nicht wirklich leise... außerdem hat er jetzt nicht sooo den tollen airflow und deshalb hab ich gedacht dass ich lieber ne aktive nehm...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> mir doch egal ist doch für meine schwester  ne scherz aber der pc ist auch so nicht wirklich leise... außerdem hat er jetzt nicht sooo den tollen airflow und deshalb hab ich gedacht dass ich lieber ne aktive nehm...


 
Dann gönn ihr noch zwei neue Gehäuselüfter. Deine Schwester wird dir auf Ewig dankbar sein.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

die soll mir dankbar sein dass sie die pc überhaupt bekommt  
naja einen lass ich ihr drin (da sie ihn nicht auslastet sollte der reichen)
wie siehts mit der aus? ASUS EAH4350 SILENT/DI/512MD2(LP), Radeon HD 4350, 512MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CH10-J0UAN00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du auch nehmen, kein Thema.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

gut glaubst du sie wird probleme mit den temps haben? also es bläst ein slip stream (läuft mit geschätzten 1400 bis 1500 rpm) und das nt (oben) raus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Jo, kein Problem, der Lüfter reicht.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2009)

Uter schrieb:


> gut glaubst du sie wird probleme mit den temps haben? also es bläst ein slip stream (läuft mit geschätzten 1400 bis 1500 rpm) und das nt (oben) raus...



Das langt.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2009)

ok gut... was muss die ****** karte auch kaputt sein 

so hab jetzt bestellt... ist 10€ unter dem limit geblieben... nochmals danke an alle die mir geholfen haben 

ich meld spätestens wieder wenn das ganze nach dem zusammenbauen nicht funzt


----------



## Uter (6. November 2009)

so hab jetzt seit gestern alles und läuft alles ganz gut... hab aber noch ein paar fragen:
1. zum oc: wie oc ich ein i5? (zum amd hatte ich mich schon schlau gemacht)
2. wenn ich lüfter auf halber voltzahl laufen lass laufen sie dann auch mit halber rpm?
3. wenn ich windows 7 installier kommt ziemlich am anfang die frage ob ich es mit 8? oder 64 installieren will... was bedeutet das? (welche zahl das "?" war weiß ich nicht mehr genau)

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

Du meinst x86 oder x64?
Je nach RAM kannst du das oder das installieren, mal testen, welches besser läuft.


----------



## Uter (6. November 2009)

genau! also im moment hab ich x64... soll ich es behalten? was sind die unteschiede? welchen ram ich hab steht ja ein paar seiten weiter vorne also dabei bleiben oder x86 installieren?


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

x86 bezieht sich noch auf die alten zwo sechundachtziger (286), drei sechundachtziger (386), vier sechundachtziger (486)... eben x86er ^^ das waren alles 32 bit systeme. die x64 bezeichnen die neue generation mit 64bit. populärster vorteil ist der erhöhte speicherbereich, den man nutzen kann. also unter 32bit betriebssystemen kann man nur 4gb nutzen (wovon nen halbes gig ungefähr für windoof selbst noch drauf geht). also man süricht so von 3,2-2,5gig nutzbaren speicher unter 32bit. auch können anwundungen nicht mehr als 2gig ram nutzen- unter 64 bit sieht das anders aus.

64bit ist die zukunft, mal ganz grob gesagt und bei win7 gabs bisher noch wenig probleme, also ist deine entscheidung nicht so falsch gewesen. am besten googlest mal bissl rum, da findest in der wiki oder so sicher gute artikel zum thema.
hmm, aber so grob kann man sagen: unter 4gig ram kann man auch noch zu 32bit greifen (wenn man nur die ram seite beleuchtet), darüber sollte man spätestens 64 bit nutzen. sonst hat man geld ausm fenster geschmeisst ^^


----------



## Uter (7. November 2009)

gut dann brauch ja nicht nochmal windows neu installieren...
wie sieht es mit frage 1 und 2 aus?
ach ja ich hab mal 3d mark 06 laufen lassen: ca. 13200 ist das ok für das system?


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

also mit intel prozis habsch mich "nie" (selbst als ich in den 90ern noch intel hatte, war ich viel zu noobig dafür ^^) wirklich auseinander gesetzt, aber an sich sollte das denk ich ma au ned anders laufen wie mit amd. also multiplier hochschrauben oder wenn das ned geht den FSB und auf genügend külleistung achten und mit der spannung irgendwie aufpassen und krams. aber da will ich mal nix qualifiziertes zu sagen ^^

das mit den lüftern würde mich selber auch intressieren, aber es klingt zumindest logisch. aber ich habs mir persönlich da einfach gemacht in meiner begriffsbildung: pwm (4pin) lässt sich regeln und normal (3pin) nich. so experimente mit kabel umknoten würd ich ums verrecken nich machen >< also das is jetz nich als empfehlung gemeint, sondern als meine persönliche einstellung dazu ^^ kann man ja so oder so lesen. dat is für mich die selbe ebene wie diese volt mods. ich hab einfach nich den lebensstandard, um mal eben 300 euro ausm fenster zu werfen ohne das es mich juckt. das geht mit 10 schon nich *g*


----------



## Uter (7. November 2009)

ja das geld verschwenden will ich auch nicht... naja kabel umknoten hab ich mal gemacht  und auch ziemlich erfolgreich also meine gewollten 5v sind nur min lauter wie die 4,5v der lüftersteuerung vom nt... ging eig ziemlich einfach (pinremover basteln (aus einem stück draht  ), und dann rotes und gelbes kabel wechseln) 
zum thema logisch: naja einerseits würds mich nicht überraschen wenns wirklich so wär anderer seits würds mich auch nicht überraschen wenn doppelte spannung auch vierfache rpm bedeutet... oder vllt was ganz anderes^^


----------



## Uter (7. November 2009)

hat keiner ne antwort auf meine fragen?
ich hab noch ein paar weitere^^
was bedeutet hpet mode (im bios)? soll ich es auf 32 bit stehen lassen oder auf 64 umstellen?
brauch ich zum oc noch was außer prime? 
mit welchem programm kann man am besten die temps auslesen?

sry doppelpost aber es antwortet ja sonst keiner^^


----------



## Uter (17. November 2009)

so ich hab jetzt mal ein wenig oc betrieben  sind 3,3 ghz bei knapp unter 1,2V ok? 
die temps sind im idl unter 40 und bei prime bis jetzt immer unter 60°C soweit alles ok?
gibt es eig kaltlichtkathoden die bei 230V arbeiten? also dass man sie praktisch einfach mit nem stecker in ne steckdose stecken kann

sry 3fachpost 

ach ja was ich auch noch gebrauchen könnte wär eine verlängerung für mein 8 pin mainboardanschluss... ich find aber nur so komische pcie adapten...???


----------

